# kdm conflicts with php5-extension?



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

I managed to get x11 to work with php in one box, but I forgot how I did it...

I tried one more box this more morning (amd quadcore with 1 Tb sata).
1. installed from dvd with kde4 and xorg7
2. worked fine after reboot.
3. installed php5 and php5-extensions through ports
4. stopped on error because of /graphics/png and graphics/jpeg. I deinstalled these 2 ports and reinstalled, then php5-extensions went on ok.
5. now the x win wont start (upon boot up it says greeter error). I left the box at home down..so can not get the exact error log. 

Previously, if I reversed the installation, i.e. php5-extension first, then xorg later, the same errors, fix the ports, then "php -v" would give a weird error of not able to load one file.

it appears that xorg uses an older version of png and jpeg while php5-extensions want newer ones...and there is a conflict. 

this box that is working now with both, I tried various things (pkg_add etc)...did not take good notes and now I 
did not know how I did it. 

yes, of course I have the lines in rc.conf:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```

and did "Xorg -configure' to generate the xorg.conf file and tuned it. it was working until after php5-extension through ports.

it is possible that this one working I used ports for xorg/kde4. I do not remember. 

The image iso was burned about 2 months ago with freebsd 8.0 release (i386).  AMD version did not seem to be stable. 

any suggestion how to get x11 and php5 both work together?  thanks,  Zach


----------



## roddierod (Apr 7, 2010)

Your are probably going to need to upgrade KDE via the ports or use old packages of php.

The latest version of kde should be using the newest version of graphics/jpeg and graphics/png they both were updated recently.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

roddierod, thanks.

are all the ports broken today (they worked fine when I was at home this morning 7-9 am)? or it is my machine? I am building a different box (Biostar TA790GX A3+ Motherboard & AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Quad Core Processor)...I could not "make install" for mysql50, mysql55, or mysql60 through ports (after "freebsd-update fetch install" and "portsnap fetch extract"). initially got strange errors like "checksum not match in the tar balls", then "Error: invalid character (0x7f) in mnemonic"...I had installed them many times before and never got these kinds of error. I reinstalled Freebsd 8.0 again (this time using default size for partition)... still get errors for mysql... or even python. 

it even refused to install mysql5.0 on dvd (says package adding error, see log for detail...but i found no log)...
it might be an motherboard issue...I thought it might acpi..turned it off, then it panics and reboots....strange mb. my cheaper ASUS and Gigabyte works fine...my mistake to get different makes..


----------



## roddierod (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't use freebsd-update so I can say if that had anything to do with your problems.

I'm doing a remote update now of png. Used:

```
portsnap fetch update
  portupgrade -fr graphics/png
```

Everything is fine for me...so far


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

I am using the bios to test the memory and it gives tons of errors...but the screen says DDR1..my ram is DDR3...not sure if the bios is testing it correctly. it might be a memory problem (that checksum wont match etc).


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 8, 2010)

ok, I came home, deinstalled /ports/x11/kde4 and /xorg, did "make install" and both finished under 1 min. rebooting, still got the same message:

```
kdm-bin: :0[1368]: Received unknown or unexpected command -2 from greeter
kdm-bin: :0[1368]: Abnormal termination of greeter for display :0 code 1, signal 0
```

logged in through console, tried "startx" and got:


```
Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation.
```

I remember this morning I did "Xorg -configure" and copying xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.new
and that did not help...

thinking to reinstall /png and /jpeg from the cd...maybe it might fix it? but then again php will stop working...
as I seen before...

I think kde4 and/or xorg wants the older version of these but php5-extensions re-wrote over them with slightly newer versions...


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 8, 2010)

here is the log in Xorg.0.log. do not see any errors at all, that are obvious to me...


```
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 1432, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 120000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 500.000000, mclk: 400.000000
(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=12 min=64800 max=120000; xclk=40000
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Port0:
  XRANDR name: VGA-0
  Connector: VGA
  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
  DDC reg: 0x7e40
(II) RADEON(0): Port1:
  XRANDR name: DVI-0
  Connector: DVI-D
  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA
  DDC reg: 0x7e50
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
finished output detect: 0
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 1
finished all detect
before xf86InitialConfiguration
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Adding Screen mode: 1680x1050
(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid Screen mode(s) added: 1
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1680x1050
after xf86InitialConfiguration
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) RADEON(0): Will attempt to use R6xx/R7xx EXA support if DRI is enabled.
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.4.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities
        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.
(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
        [0] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
        [1] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
        [2] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
        [3] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
        [4] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
        [5] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
        [6] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
        [8] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
        [9] 0   0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0 0
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
Output CRT1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() :
(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x20000000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00df00c0
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262144 kb
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00af0000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00af4000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 11200 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 250912 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x00af8000
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00df00c0 0x00df00c0
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled
(EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Textured video requires CP on R5xx/R6xx/R7xx/IGP
Output CRT1 disable success
(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
Output CRT1 disable success
Mode 1680x1050 - 2240 1089 6
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00df00c0 0x00df00c0
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
freq: 146250000
best_freq: 146243000
best_feedback_div: 817
best_ref_div: 10
best_post_div: 8
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 146250, PLL 146240
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 10, fbdiv 0x331(817), pdiv 8
Set CRTC 0 PLL success
Set CRTC Timing success
Set CRTC 0 Overscan success
Not using RMX
scaler 0 setup success
Set CRTC 0 Source success
crtc 0 YUV disable setup success
Output DAC1 setup success
Enable CRTC memreq 0 success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success
Output CRT1 enable success
(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled
Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 444 x 277
(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.4.0
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) USB Optical Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) USB Optical Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) USB Optical Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) USB Optical Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) USB Optical Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) USB Optical Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) USB Optical Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.3.2
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
Output CRT1 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00df00c0 0x00df00c0
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000
(II) RADEON(0): avivo_restore !
Enable CRTC memreq 0 success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
home2#
```


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 8, 2010)

out put from pkg_info|grep xorg

```
home2# pkg_info|grep xorg
xorg-7.4_4          X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.4_1     X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.4_2  X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.4 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-7.4      X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.4 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.4 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.4 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.4 X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.4 X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.4  X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-server-1.6.1,1 X.Org X server and related programs
```

kde related packages:


```
home2# pkg_info | grep kde
akonadi-1.2.1       Storage server for kdepim
kde4-4.3.5_1        The "meta-port" for KDE
kde4-icons-oxygen-4.3.1 The Oxygen icon theme for KDE
kde4-shared-mime-info-1.0 Handles shared MIME database under ${KDE_PREFIX}
kde4-xdg-env-1.0    Script which hooks into startkde and helps KDE pick up XDG
kdeaccessibility-4.3.1 Accessibility applications for KDE4
kdeadmin-4.3.1      KDE Admin applications
kdeartwork-4.3.1    KDE Artworks Themes
kdebase-4.3.1_1     Basic applications for the KDE system
kdebase-runtime-4.3.1_2 Basic applications for the KDE system
kdebase-workspace-4.3.1 Basic applications for the KDE system
kdeedu-4.3.1        Collection of entertaining, educational programs for KDE
kdegames-4.3.1      Games for the KDE integrated X11 desktop
kdegraphics-4.3.1   Graphics utilities for the KDE4 integrated X11 desktop
kdehier4-1.0.3      Utility port that creates hierarchy of shared KDE4 director
kdelibs-4.3.1_5     Base set of libraries needed by KDE programs
kdelibs-experimental-4.3.1 Experimantal set of libraries needed by KDE programs
kdemultimedia-4.3.1_1 KDE Multimedia applications
kdenetwork-4.3.1    KDE Network applications
kdepim-4.3.1_1      Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
kdepim-runtime-4.3.1 Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
kdepimlibs-4.3.1    Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1 Extra plasmoids for KDE4
kdesdk-4.3.1        KDE Software Development Kit
kdetoys-4.3.1       Collection of entertaining, educational programs for KDE
kdeutils-4.3.1_1    Utilities for the KDE4 integrated X11 Desktop
kdewebdev-4.3.1     Comprehensive html/website development environment
```


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 8, 2010)

well, did a little experiment...deinstalled /graphics/jpeg and png ports, added from dvd...still broken (same error message). In addition, php won't work because I was told the old versions were needed for php5 gd and php5-1.3 extensions...

why installing the ports did not fix the error, I do not know...


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 8, 2010)

my working computer has a bit more packages...total of 40, vs. the one that is not working: 27.

I am doing a pkg_add now for kde...


```
1.	xorg-apps-7.4_1     X.org apps meta-port
2.	xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
3.	xorg-drivers-7.4_2  X.org drivers meta-port
4.	xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.4 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
5.	xorg-fonts-7.4      X.org fonts meta-port
6.	xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.4 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
7.	xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.4 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
8.	xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.4 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
9.	xorg-fonts-truetype-7.4 X.Org TrueType fonts
10.	xorg-fonts-type1-7.4 X.Org Type1 fonts
11.	xorg-libraries-7.4  X.org libraries meta-port
12.	xorg-server-1.6.1,1 X.Org X server and related programs
13.	worker# pkg_info | grep kde
14.	akonadi-1.2.1       Storage server for kdepim
15.	kde4-4.3.1          The "meta-port" for KDE
16.	kde4-icons-oxygen-4.3.1 The Oxygen icon theme for KDE
17.	kde4-shared-mime-info-1.0 Handles shared MIME database under ${KDE_PREFIX}
18.	kde4-xdg-env-1.0    Script which hooks into startkde and helps KDE pick up XDG
19.	kdeaccessibility-4.3.1 Accessibility applications for KDE4
20.	kdeadmin-4.3.1      KDE Admin applications
21.	kdeartwork-4.3.1    KDE Artworks Themes
22.	kdebase-4.3.1_1     Basic applications for the KDE system
23.	kdebase-runtime-4.3.1_2 Basic applications for the KDE system
24.	kdebase-workspace-4.3.1 Basic applications for the KDE system
25.	kdeedu-4.3.1        Collection of entertaining, educational programs for KDE
26.	kdegames-4.3.1      Games for the KDE integrated X11 desktop
27.	kdegraphics-4.3.1   Graphics utilities for the KDE4 integrated X11 desktop
28.	kdehier4-1.0.3      Utility port that creates hierarchy of shared KDE4 director
29.	kdelibs-4.3.1_5     Base set of libraries needed by KDE programs
30.	kdelibs-experimental-4.3.1 Experimantal set of libraries needed by KDE programs
31.	kdemultimedia-4.3.1_1 KDE Multimedia applications
32.	kdenetwork-4.3.1    KDE Network applications
33.	kdepim-4.3.1_1      Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
34.	kdepim-runtime-4.3.1 Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
35.	kdepimlibs-4.3.1    Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
36.	kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1 Extra plasmoids for KDE4
37.	kdesdk-4.3.1        KDE Software Development Kit
38.	kdetoys-4.3.1       Collection of entertaining, educational programs for KDE
39.	kdeutils-4.3.1_1    Utilities for the KDE4 integrated X11 Desktop
40.	kdewebdev-4.3.1     Comprehensive html/website development environment
```


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 8, 2010)

oops, 2nd one had 13 xorg packages, so both are the same...beats me...


----------



## roddierod (Apr 8, 2010)

beesatmsu said:
			
		

> ok, I came home, deinstalled /ports/x11/kde4 and /xorg, did "make install" and both finished under 1 min. rebooting, still got the same message:



Correct me if I am wrong here, but I believe kde4 and xorg are meta-packages and I read in other post that there are sometimes issues with make packages not actually installing the sub-packages. 

I don't use kde so I can help with the error generated from trying to start kdm on boot, but I'd suggest try something like fluxbox or fvwm or even twm just to separate your xorg issues from you kde issues. Once you figure out the xorg issues then go after the kde.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 9, 2010)

you are right. they are mega and meta packages...anyway I managed to build a 2nd box successfully with kde4 and php running...this is on the same box with bad ram stick, took the bad one out, and installed through dvd: apache22, phython2.6, then through ports: mysql5.5, php5.2, and finally kde4 and xorg. somehow the kde4 on dvd conflicts with php5-extensions. 

consider this "solved" -- do not really have time to trouble shoot... probably will mirror the good one to another drive for the 3rd box...


----------

